# How big do follies have to be for IUI & how much do they grow per day + trigger?



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

I am 42 and trying IUI again, even though my AMH is 'below 2'. I have been taking 150 iu of Puregon, increased to 200 tonight.

I had an early scan today after 5 nights of injecting and today I had 3 follies on the right - 11, 8  and 5.  They will scan again Monday 9am and IUI is Wed/Thu or Fri next week.

Does anyone know how much they grow per day ? And do they keep growing on day of trigger shot ?? What are we aiming for by the time of the IUI itself? 

Feeling worried that my low AMH has produced small follies, though it is only day 6 at the moment, with tonight plus 2 or 3 more nights to go.


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Astral

They can grow 2/3 a day, even though you have 3 follicles now, i would say the one at 11 will become the dominant 1, the size 8 follicle may catch up 

Follicles to to be between 18/22 then you have the trigger shot, follies stop growing as soon as you have the trigger

don't worry or panic, you will have at least 1 good size follie x this is better than having 8 or 9 and being told treatment will be abandoned

i had 1 good size follie at 21 and it worked for me )))) xxx good luck


----------



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Tia-Maria, thanks for your encouraging reply


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Astral,

I was told that they grow around 1.5-2mm per day.  Mine grow about that rate. I'm on my second natural IUI attempt. Don't be worried about when the follies aren't growing quickly though, they should be able to help maybe by giving a minimum injection of "cetrotide" for example, that way the follies can catch up before the trigger. They can "lengthen" the cycle a little I mean... The interpretation of the ultrasound-accompanying blood tests carry important information too, as to when they'll trigger.    My single follies grew to 24mm( 1st IUI) and 23mm (2nd IUI) without stimms before my natural LH surge, when they triggered.

Ipomée


----------

